# JSF/JSP Freehoster



## JetJava (30. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

Ich denke mal, es wird keinen
free-hoster für jsp geben aber
vll. kennt ja jemand von euch einen?
Google spuckt nur kostenpglichtige aus...

danke 

//EDIT// Werbefreiheit ist egal 

//EDIT2// Ein Tomcat einsteiger Tutorial, wie man alles erstellt usw. wäre auch nciht shclecht


----------



## bronks (30. Mrz 2008)

Da hab ich etwas kleines laufen: http://www.myjavaserver.com/


----------



## The_S (31. Mrz 2008)

@bronks ist aber nicht mehr free. Hab diesen kleinen "Einstellungstest" vor einiger Zeit auch gemacht, aber danach kam das böse Erwachen, dass er jetzt doch nicht mehr ganz so free ist ...


----------

